
Kong 0.7.0 released - rayascott
http://blog.mashape.com/kong-0-7-0-released/
======
justinmayer
I will be much more interested in trying Kong once PostgreSQL is supported:

[https://github.com/Mashape/kong/issues/331](https://github.com/Mashape/kong/issues/331)

